

Ask HN: Lessons For A Service-Based Startup - tommizzle

As per title. Go.
======
tptacek
What does "Service-based startup" mean? As I was taught to think about it,
Reddit is technically a service. My company, Matasano, is a services firm (we
consult on software security) and we sell a product. Plenty of companies in my
space offer coin-op professional services; log in, push a button, and
something will do a network security test for you.

Which kind of "service" do you mean?

~~~
tommizzle
I'd meant client based, $P/H work. Design, development, consultancy etc.

~~~
tptacek
Even I wouldn't call companies like that a "startup". There's a VC-backed
shoot-the-moon vanity startup bias on HN, for sure, and it manifests itself in
arguments about what the word "startup" means --- but nobody I know calls
consultancies startups.

You should hit searchyc.com and look up submissions containing the word
"Freelance"; they tend to have the best info about consulting.

------
tommizzle
I'd say choose your clients wisely - avoid timewasters, and clients which
aren't likely to scale.

------
spencerfry
Focus on making a really great product. Everything else will follow.

